# Barking at every single sound



## JaC12 (Apr 14, 2021)

I was just curious if it was normal for Vizslas, or maybe just normal for young dogs in general to bark at every single sound that is either coming from another room or from outside. Our 13 month old Vizsla will be just minding her own business either on the couch or in her bed and if she even hears me in the other room closing a drawer or some noise on my phone, she just barks and barks. Same thing when she hears someone shut a car door outside etc. i'm sure some of that is normal but curious if it gets better or is there some way to deal with it?


----------

